# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  MOTOROLA TLKR T80 Walkie Talkie (สินค้าจากโรงงาน Motorola 100%)

## Import

*MOTOROLA TLKR T80*  Walkie Talkie สินค้าจากโรงงาน Motorola แท้ 100% เหมาะสำหรับใช้ในงานและกิจกรรมต่างๆ เช่น งานรักษาความปลอดภัย, กีฬา, กิจกรรมกลางแจ้งหรือในอาคาร, ใช้ในขบวนรถสำหรับเดินทาง และอื่นๆ ฯลฯ ประสิทธิภาพสูง ทนทาน กันน้ำ มีระยะ รับ-ส่ง ได้ไกลตั้งแต่ 3 ถึง 10 กิโลเมตรแล้วแต่สถานที่และภูมิประเทศ มีไฟฉาย LED สำหรับส่องสว่างในตัว

*สิ่งที่ได้รับ :* อุปกรณ์ครบ แบตและที่ชาร์จ (ในชุดมี 2 เครื่อง)

*รูปภาพ*











*ราคา :* สีเทา 3,990 บาท , สีเหลือง 4,990 บาท

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

สนใจ PM หรือโทร : 



ส่งคุณ ณัฎพัชรพงษ์ (กาญจนบุรี) EMS = EN116089887TH  วันที่ 06/05/58
ส่ง บริษัท ดีเอสเค (เด่นชัย) EMS = EL817447823TH  วันที่ 15/05/58
ส่งคุณ สราวุธ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EN506801621TH  วันที่ 24/08/58 (จำนวน 2 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ สุธิศักดิ์ (ชุมพร) EMS = EN448493800TH  วันที่ 22/09/58
ส่ง บริษัท แอ๊ดวานส์ ยูโร จำกัด (พระโขนง) EMS = EN508147204TH  วันที่ 28/10/58
ส่งคุณ เชษฐา (นนทบุรี) EMS= EN507385940TH  วันที่ 09/11/58
ส่งคุณ เกียรติชัย (ฉะเชิงเทรา) EMS = EH400561001TH  วันที่ 23/02/59 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ อรุณ (ประตูน้ำพระอินทร์) EMS = EP212999275TH  วันที่ 29/02/59 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ สุพิเชฐ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EP243752285TH  วันที่ 04/03/59 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (ท่าใหม่) EMS = EP212861334TH  วันที่ 21/03/59 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ อุเทน (พระสิงห์) EMS = EP870657586TH  วันที่ 20/06/59 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ จุลพัฒน์ (สมุทรสาคร) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040499655TH  วันที่ 21/07/59 (สีเหลือง จำนวน 4 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ จุลพัฒน์ (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EQ645673771TH  วันที่ 04/08/59 (สีเทา จำนวน 2 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ วสันต์ (ชะอำ) EMS = EP869191845TH  วันที่ 17/09/59
ส่งคุณ วีรวัฒน์ (จตุจักร) EMS = ER350068131TH  วันที่ 23/11/59 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ วริษฐ์ (คลองจั่น) EMS = EQ361152586TH  วันที่ 02/02/60
ส่งคุณ พรชัย (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EQ361152590TH  วันที่ 02/02/60
ส่งคุณ นพดล (พลับพลาไชย) EMS = ER735055043TH  วันที่ 09/03/60 (สีเทา)
ส่ง บริษัท ทีพีเอ็นจี (ปราณบุรี) EMS = ER734861374TH  วันที่ 21/03/60 (สีเทา จำนวน 2 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ ยงยุทธ (สบตุ๋ย) EMS = ER734861388TH  วันที่ 21/03/60
ส่งคุณ เกรียงศักดิ์ (นนทบุรี) EMS = ER349844345TH  วันที่ 25/03/60 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ พงษ์พัฒน์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = ER349866964TH  วันที่ 03/04/60 (สีเทา+สีเหลือง)
ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = ET494571552TH  วันที่ 28/08/60 (สีเหลือง จำนวน 3 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ นิคม (ชลบุรี) EMS = ET494640995TH  วันที่ 04/09/60 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ พิเศษ (อุดรธานี) EMS = ET890001794TH  วันที่ 24/11/60 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (ท่าใหม่) EMS = ET890005840TH  วันที่ 28/11/60 (สีเทา)
ส่งคุณ อำพล (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EU380657304TH  วันที่ 04/01/61 (สีเทา จำนวน 2 ชุด)
ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EU517527276TH  วันที่ 26/03/61
ส่งคุณ ชวิน (จันทบุรี) EMS = EU517112234TH  วันที่ 06/06/61
ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EV484656823TH  วันที่ 09/08/61 (สีเหลือง จำนวน 3 ชุด)
ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EV485121436TH วันที่ 20/09/61
ส่งคุณ เอกลักษณ์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EV485123998TH  วันที่ 22/09/61
ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EV485187168TH วันที่ 22/10/61 (สีเหลือง จำนวน 2 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ วสันต์ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EV485265262TH  วันที่ 05/11/61
ส่งคุณ ณัฐธยาน์ (อ่าวอุดม) EMS = EW889832327TH  วันที่ 18/04/62
ส่งคุณ ณัฐธยาน์ โดย J&T Express = 820006949952  วันที่ 30/04/62 



*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฎพัชรพงษ์ (กาญจนบุรี) EMS = EN116089887TH  วันที่ 06/05/58

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท ดีเอสเค (เด่นชัย) EMS = EL817447823TH  วันที่ 15/05/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สราวุธ (คลองหลวง) EMS = EN506801621TH  วันที่ 24/08/58 (จำนวน 2 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุธิศักดิ์ (ชุมพร) EMS = EN448493800TH  วันที่ 22/09/58

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท แอ๊ดวานส์ ยูโร จำกัด (พระโขนง) EMS = EN508147204TH  วันที่ 28/10/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เชษฐา (นนทบุรี) EMS= EN507385940TH  วันที่ 09/11/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกียรติชัย (ฉะเชิงเทรา) EMS = EH400561001TH  วันที่ 23/02/59 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อรุณ (ประตูน้ำพระอินทร์) EMS = EP212999275TH  วันที่ 29/02/59 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุพิเชฐ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EP243752285TH  วันที่ 04/03/59 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (ท่าใหม่) EMS = EP212861334TH  วันที่ 21/03/59 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อุเทน (พระสิงห์) EMS = EP870657586TH  วันที่ 20/06/59 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จุลพัฒน์ (สมุทรสาคร) เลขที่ โลจิสโพสต์ = LA040499655TH  วันที่ 21/07/59 (สีเหลือง จำนวน 4 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ จุลพัฒน์ (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EQ645673771TH  วันที่ 04/08/59 (สีเทา จำนวน 2 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วสันต์ (ชะอำ) EMS = EP869191845TH  วันที่ 17/09/59

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วีรวัฒน์ (จตุจักร) EMS = ER350068131TH  วันที่ 23/11/59 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วริษฐ์ (คลองจั่น) EMS = EQ361152586TH  วันที่ 02/02/60
ส่งคุณ พรชัย (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EQ361152590TH  วันที่ 02/02/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นพดล (พลับพลาไชย) EMS = ER735055043TH  วันที่ 09/03/60 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท ทีพีเอ็นจี (ปราณบุรี) EMS = ER734861374TH  วันที่ 21/03/60 (สีเทา จำนวน 2 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ ยงยุทธ (สบตุ๋ย) EMS = ER734861388TH  วันที่ 21/03/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เกรียงศักดิ์ (นนทบุรี) EMS = ER349844345TH  วันที่ 25/03/60 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พงษ์พัฒน์ (รามอินทรา) EMS = ER349866964TH  วันที่ 03/04/60 (สีเทา+สีเหลือง)

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = ET494571552TH  วันที่ 28/08/60 (สีเหลือง จำนวน 3 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิคม (ชลบุรี) EMS = ET494640995TH  วันที่ 04/09/60 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิเศษ (อุดรธานี) EMS = ET890001794TH  วันที่ 24/11/60 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (ท่าใหม่) EMS = ET890005840TH  วันที่ 28/11/60 (สีเทา)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อำพล (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EU380657304TH  วันที่ 04/01/61 (สีเทา จำนวน 2 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EU517527276TH  วันที่ 26/03/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชวิน (จันทบุรี) EMS = EU517112234TH  วันที่ 06/06/61

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EV484656823TH  วันที่ 09/08/61 (สีเหลือง จำนวน 3 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EV485121436TH วันที่ 20/09/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ เอกลักษณ์ (หลักสี่) EMS = EV485123998TH  วันที่ 22/09/61

----------


## Import

ส่ง บริษัท เจเจพีซัพพลาย (บางกอกน้อย) EMS = EV485187168TH วันที่ 22/10/61 (สีเหลือง จำนวน 2 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วสันต์ (ธัญบุรี) EMS = EV485265262TH  วันที่ 05/11/61

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ณัฐธยาน์ โดย J&T Express = 820006949952  วันที่ 30/04/62

----------

